# Ком в горле



## Makc003 (23 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте. Сразу извиняюсь за то что не умею составлять предложения. У меня такая проблема, около полугода ощущается ком в горле то есть, то нет его.
На днях после выпитого чая с хлебом пытался пробить ком, после этого эксперимента чуть не потерял сознание, от груди по всему телу прошел импульс, как от горячего укола, в глазах помутнело, руки затряслись, началась не большая паника.

В этот же день обратился к ЛОРу (посмеялась,что я у неё такой первый пациент, но мне было не до смеху), посмотрела горло, сказала, что отек. Сделали укол какой то не знаю, выписала таблеток и отправила домой.
К вечеру поднялась температура 37,4.  Ночь была бессонной, при засыпании спирало грудь, как при испуге и так продолжалось в течении 3-4 часов (может виной были таблетки).
Вот уже 3-ий день после посещения врача, а изменений нет, то же предобморочное состояние -  не такое сильное как в первый раз, ком в горле по ощущениям стал ещё больше, температура уже 3-ий день около 37, утром нет температуры, на оборот на второй день была 36,1.
Пожалуйста подскажите к какому врачу лучше пойти.


----------

